
Lattice Gas Automaton - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lattice_gas_automaton
======
peter_d_sherman
Thought: A good theory of everything in Physics would include such things as:
Particles, Waves, Fields, Classic Newtonian Physics, Quantum Physics, Phi, e,
Pi, Prime Numbers, Fourier Transforms, Math Generalized To Higher Dimensions,
Fluid Dynamics, Cymatics, Cellular Automata, a bunch of others too numerous to
count, and, and... (wait for it!)...

 _Lattice Gas Automata_

Technically _Lattice Gas Automata_ is a sub-category of Cellular Automata --
but my intuitive mind says that it really shouldn't be skipped or glossed
over...

(Now that I think about it, perhaps there's some kind of Automata that
generalizes to N dimensions... that would be interesting too, and a worthy
subject of study... Also, it occurs to me that there might be some higher
mathematical unification between fluid dynamics and Automata... that would be
interesting too...)

